# Cubing at UVA



## da25centz (Aug 3, 2011)

So I'll be a first year in the fall, and I was wondering if there are any other cubers/a cube club at UVA? Hit me up!


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm only 14, but I live 20 minutes from UVA! We should meet sometime and race. I'm sure we can find a lot of other cubers.


----------



## da25centz (Aug 8, 2011)

Ickathu said:


> I'm only 14, but I live 20 minutes from UVA! We should meet sometime and race. I'm sure we can find a lot of other cubers.


 
I'm thinking about starting a cubing club in the spring semester when I have more time, and you could definitely come to the meetings


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay, keep this post updated so I can know when the meetings are.


----------

